# ABA ITBs questions



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

A friend of mine wants to do ITBs on his MK3 2.0
I want to build this with his money on his car, for fun. We're not looking for any real horsepower gains or anything like that. He's got extra cars, doesn't matter if it takes some time. I know how to do the management end for the most part, I am running my mk4 2.0 on MS(assembled and wired ecu myself, etc, etc).
So, I'm looking for some information on the hardware side. 

The current plan is to get a stock lower intake manifold, cut it, throw some silicone hoses on and move the throttle cable and have it ready to wire and tune.
What throttle bodies would get me as close as possible to this?
What else do I need to worry about outside of TB spacing, mounting, cable attachment, and tying the throttles together?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: ABA ITBs questions (vwPanda)*

If it's his money why not go with some TWMs?
http://www.twminduction.com/Th....html


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: ABA ITBs questions (frechem)*

if you have the money to spend then go with the twm's or run some extrudabodies. i think that it is going to take a good amount of work to get that lower manifold to where you can work some itbs on it


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

Those are definitely too pricey for him to go for @ $2300
I think I should be able to pull off the whole thing for under 1k if I can find a deal on TBs, I just need to know what to look for first.
Just found the extrudabodies, price is much nicer @ $1350
http://www.extrudabody.biz/ser...etail


_Modified by vwPanda at 2:08 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

that is what i am running (extrudabodies) they are a nice piece and fitment is good


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

The cheapest ITB's that bolt down non cut and hack should meet the 1k mark and easy to assemble.
On the cheap get a set of used Toyota ITB's off or a 20v corrola from a junk yard or off ebay for $200 or so if u can find at a junk yard anywhere from 20-100$. Then get a manifold from Bulldogger72 or rowland manifolds around $250-300 then get a MS setup about $200-$250 with sensors you will also need velocity stacks and filters and some injectors (you reuse your factory injector spots and fuel rail) all can be found in ebay cheap or also at a junk yard except the stacks i would also have them made or ordered from Rowland. Only other thing is throttle cable.


----------



## pullinhd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

got a set of gsxr 600 itbs up for sale. 200 bucks but i think they might be too small, although boring is always an option.


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

Ducky, you guys are never going to do this.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_The cheapest ITB's that bolt down non cut and hack should meet the 1k mark and easy to assemble.
On the cheap get a set of used Toyota ITB's off or a 20v corrola from a junk yard or off ebay for $200 or so if u can find at a junk yard anywhere from 20-100$. Then get a manifold from Bulldogger72 or rowland manifolds around $250-300 then get a MS setup about $200-$250 with sensors you will also need velocity stacks and filters and some injectors (you reuse your factory injector spots and fuel rail) all can be found in ebay cheap or also at a junk yard except the stacks i would also have them made or ordered from Rowland. Only other thing is throttle cable.









 
You may have been trying to say this, and I just didn't pick up on it, but you can get the stacks off of ebay too. Generally the honda's use the toyota style itb's, and thus the stacks are marketed for honda's. Thanks for the post with info. about the manifolds! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

